# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Frauenleben und Hochzeiten in Siam

## schiene

*Hier eine Leseprobe aus dem Buch"SIAM, DAS REICH DES WEISSEN ELEFANTEN" aus dem Jahr 1899 
Interessant ist dabei die Beschreibung für den Sinsod(Brautgeld)*

"In vieler Hinsicht führen die Siamesinnen ein viel besseres, menschenwürdigeres Dasein als ihre Schwestern in China und Japan, von den Mohammedanerinnen in Vorderindien und Persien gar nicht zu sprechen. Sie brauchen sich ihre Gesichter nicht zu verhüllen wie diese, ihre schon von Natur aus kleinen, wohlgeformten Füsschen nicht zu verkrüppeln wie die Chinesinnen, nicht die unterwürfigen Sklavinnen ihrer Männer zu sein wie die Japanerinnen. Sie werden nicht wie die Mädchen dieser Völker ungefragt an irgendwelche ihnen vielleicht ganz unbekannte Männer verheiratet, obschon es auch in Siam mitunter vorkommt. Und wenn in Siam, besonders in den oberen Gesellschaftsklassen, geradeso wie in den anderen Ländern Ostasiens, die Vielweiberei besteht, so wird doch nur die erste Frau als wirkliche Gattin angesehen, sie allein wird unter allerhand Zeremoniell und Festlichkeiten angetraut, und stirbt ihr Gatte, so kann nur sie allein ihn beerben. In der Sprache der Siamesen heissen die Mädchen Rat, die Frauen Sau. 


In ihrer frühen Jugend geht es den Mädchen Siams ähnlich wie jenen von China und Japan. Kaum geboren, werden sie schon mit Kalk- und Safran-Pulver eingerieben, und die Verwandten binden ihnen Schnürchen mit daranhängenden Silbermünzen an die Hand- und Fussgelenke. Sie bringen die ersten Wochen und Monate nicht an die Mutterbrust weichgebettet zu, sondern liegen in einem eigenen Behälter, der wie ein grosser Vogelkäfig aussieht, und kaum einige Tage alt, werden sie schon mit zerstossenem Reis und feingeschabten Bananen gefüttert. Die ärztliche Pflege fehlt in Siam noch beinahe vollständig, und deshalb ist auch die Sterblichkeit unter den Kindern eine sehr grosse. Haben sie endlich auf ihren winzigen Beinchen stehen und ein paar Schritte gehen gelernt, so werden sie von ihren Geschwistern schon heraus ins Freie genommen und lernen fast gleichzeitig mit dem Laufen auch das Schwimmen. Bis zum Alter von acht bis zehn Jahren brauchen sie sich um Kleidung nicht viel zu kümmern; ihre natürliche Anmut kleidet sie besser als alle Stoffe, und vor Erkältungen brauchen sie sich in dem tropischen Klima Hinterindiens nicht zu fürchten. 

Mit Lesen und Schreiben, Geographie und Geschichte, Mathematik und Philosophie werden die jungen Siamesinnen nicht so geplagt wie andere "höheren Töchter". Man sieht diese Wissenschaften auffälligerweise in Siam für weniger wichtig an als häusliche Arbeiten, Kochen, Sticken, Nähen, und wenn die Siamesin heiratet, so bringt sie ihrem Gatten keinerlei Schulweisheit und kein Doktordiplom ins Haus, sondern nur die Künste und Fertigkeiten, welche nötig sind, ihren Hausstand selbst zu führen und ihrem Manne ein behagliches Heim zu bereiten. In den meisten anderen Dingen gehen die Siamesen bei den Europäern in die Schule, aber in dieser Hinsicht haben sie ihre alten Sitten beibehalten. Wohl sind in den letzten Jahren neben einigen älteren christlichen Missionsschulen auch siamesische Schulen für den Mädchenunterricht entstanden, wo ihnen das Notwendigste für ein weibliches Wesen gelehrt, aber keine Philosophie, kein Griechisch und Lateinisch eingetrichtert wird. Sie werden auch nicht in die Klöster und Pensionate eingesperrt, sondern dürfen sich, ganz wie ihre Antipoden, die Amerikanerinnen, frei bewegen, das Theater besuchen, allein spazieren gehen, mit dem anderen Geschlechte verkehren, ohne dass es zu grösseren, sagen wir Unzukömmlichkeiten käme als anderswo. Zu Hause stehen sie unter der Obbhut ihrer Mütter, die auch in Bezug auf ihre Vermählung und Zukunft das wichtigste Wort zu sprechen haben. 

Vielleicht haben sie bei ihren Spaziergängen oder im Theater, auf den Märkten oder bei Bootfahrten einen jungen Mann kennen gelernt, der ihnen besser gefälllt als andere und der auch seinerseits in Liebe zu ihnen entbrennt. Geradeso wie anderswo kommt es häufig vor, dass das junge verliebte Pärchen heimlich Reissaus nimmt und dann mit einem fait accompli vor die Eltern tritt, aber in der Regel wird in Siam um die Braut mit grösserem Zeremoniell geworben wie im Abendlande. Will ein junger Mann ein Mädchen freien, so stellt er es nicht heimlich an und beginnt unter der Hand eine Liebschaft, sondern vertraut sich seinen Eltern. Im Verein mit diesen werden dann mehrere Freunde der Familie des Mädchens gebeten, die Sache einzuleiten. Die Sterndeuter, die im Leben der abergläubischen Siamesen eine so grosse Rolle spielen, werden beauftragt, einen glückverheissenden Tag zu bestimmen, und an diesem begeben sich die Vermittler in das Haus der bräutlichen Eltern, um ihnen die Werbung vorzutragen. Eine sofortige Entscheidung wird kaum jemals getroffen. Gewöhnlich müssen sie die Werbung zwei- oder dreimal wiederholen, und zeigt sich endlich Geneigtheit, so muss zunächst eine wichtige Frage entschieden werden, nämlich ob die Geburtsjahre des Brautwerbers und der Braut auch zu einander passen. Das hängt mit dem eigentümlichen Kalender der Siamesen zusammen. Sie zählen ihre Zeit nämlich nicht nach Jahrhunderten, sondern nach einem grossen Cyklus von sechzig Jahren und einem kleinen Cyklus von zwölf Jahren, von welch letzteres jedes unter einem anderen Tierzeichen steht und dessen Namen führt: 

Jahr: Ratte (Tschuat) 
Jahr: Kuh (Tscheluh) 
Jahr: Tiger (Kahn) 
Jahr: Kaninchen (Thoh) 
Jahr: Grosser Drache (Marong) 
Jahr: Kleiner Drache (Makeng) 
Jahr: Pferd (Mammiah) 
Jahr: Ziege (Mammäh) 
Jahr: Affe (Waok) 
Jahr: Hahn (Rakah) 
Jahr: Hund (Tschäh) 
Jahr: Schwein (Kun) 
Nach den Regeln der siamesischen Astrologie passen nun die Jahre von Ratte und Hund, Kuh und Tiger, Tiger und Kaninchen, Hund und Affe nicht zusammen, und wären die Brautleute in spe in solchen Jahren geboren, so dürften sie einander nicht ehelichen, weil dann ewiger Hader und Unglück den Hausstand begleiten würden. Indessen die siamesischen Sterndeuter lassen mit sich reden, und für eine entsprechende Anzahl von Silberticals dürften sie das ersehnte Eheglück auch der zahmsten Kaninchenbraut und dem blutdürstigsten Drachenbräutigam verheissen. 

Eine wichtigere Frage ist die beiderseitige Aussteuer, die nun zur Besprechung gelangt. Die Freunde des Bräutigams verkünden den Eltern der Braut, dass er von seinen Eltern, wie allgemein gebräuchlich, ein Haus, dann eine bestimmte Summe von mehreren hundert oder tausend Ticals als eine Art Betriebskapital erhält; ausserdem würden die Eltern der Braut die üblichen Geschenke erhalten und für die Kosten der Hochzeitsfeier nicht zu sorgen haben. Sind sie damit zufrieden, so verkünden sie nun ihrerseits, dass die Braut, auf siamesisch Mahtschin, als Aussteuer (Tuhn) eine gewisse Geldsumme, gewöhnllich kleiner als die des Bräutigams, und einige Sklaven in den Hausstand mitbekommt. 

Nun kann die Verlobung gefeiert werden. Der Bräutigam wird von seinen Freunden in das Haus seiner Mahtschin geführt, wo er sich vor ihren Eltern auf den Boden wirft und sie um Erlaubnis anfleht, ihre Tochter zu sehen und von Zeit zu Zeit zu besuchen. Während des Brautstandes wird das Haus des zukünftigen Paares, je nach den zu Gebote stehenden Mitteln, und zwar in möglichster Nähe des bräutlichen Elternhauses, wenn nicht gar auf einem dazugehörigen Baugrund erbaut. An einem von den Sterndeutern glückverheissend bezeichneten Tage wird die Aussteuer des Bräutigams in das Haus der Braut getragen: Geld und Kleidungsstücke, Hochzeitskuchen, Früchte, Blumen, Betel und Tabak, je nach den ÜUebereinkommen. Die Hochzeitsgäste bewegen sich dabei in feierlicher Prozession im Gänsemarsch hintereinander, die Musik an der Spitze, oder sie fahren in festlich geschmückten Booten auf den Flüssen und Kanälen zu ihrem Ziele. Von dort begeben sich beide Familien mit Freunden und Bekannten, in bunte Festkleider gekleidet, in das neue Haus des Brautpaares, das für diese Gelegenheit ebenfalls auf das reichste mit Blumenguirlanden, bunten Tüchern und Zuckerrohrstauden als Symbol des Wohlstandes ausgeschmückt worden ist. Dort werden zunächst die beiderseitigen Hochzeitsgeschenke aufgestellt, das Geld aber wird auf den Boden geschüttet, die Münzen von Braut und Bräutigam miteinander vermischt und Reis, Blumen und wohlriechendes Oel darüber gesprenkelt, als Symbol des künftigen Glückes. Dann wird das Geld der Mutter der Braut eingehändigt, die es bis zur Geburt des ersten Kindes aufbewahrt. Bis dahin lebt das Ehepaar auf Kosten der Eltern. 

Während des Geldzählens und des nachfolgenden Festmahles bleiben die Brautleute wie überhaupt die Männer und Frauen getrennt. Nachmittags sendet die Braut einen jungen Mann mit einer Betelnuss zu dem Bräutigam und ladet ihn ein, mit seinen Freunden in das festlich geschmückte Hauptgemach zu treten, wo sie selbst mit ihren Freundinnen hinter einem Vorhand verborgen weilt. Die zu der Festlichkeit geladenen Buddhistenpriester murmeln indessen, mit untergeschlagenen Beinen auf dem Boden hockend, ihre Gebete. Sobald sie geendet haben, überreichen ihnen die Eltern des Brautpaares Geschenke, zumeist gelbe Stoffe für ihre Gewänder, Nahrungsmittel und Zigaretten, denn Geld anzunehmen verbietet ihnen ihre Religion. Darauf wird die eigentliche Trauung vorgenommen. Der Vorhang, hinter welchem die Braut weilt, hebt sich, die Braut erscheint, in lange weisse Gewänder gehüllt, und lässt sich zur Seite des ebenfalls weissgekleideten Bräutigams nieder. Nun bringen die Priester ein Gefäss mit geweihtem Wasser herbei, und ihr Aeltester giesst davon zuerst über das Haupt des Bräutigams, dann der Braut, indem er Gebete murmelt und die jungen Leutchen segnet. Diese ziehen sich nun zurück, um ihre durchnässten Kleider gegen andere in bunten Farben und von reicheren Stoffen umzutauschen, und bei dieser Gelegenheit wird dem Bräutigam gewöhnlich auf einer silbernen oder goldenen Schüssel ein neues Hochzeitsgewand als Geschenk von der Braut überreicht. Jetzt erst beginnt das eigentliche Festgelage, das von der Familie der Braut beigestellt zu werden pflegt und bis in die Nacht hinein währt. Dann geht die ganze Gesellschaft auseinander, um den Hochzeitsschmaus am nächsten Morgen fortzusetzen. Nur der Bräutigam und einige vertraute Freunde bleiben in dem neuen Hause des Brautpaares zurück, um die Nacht bei Musik und Spiel durchzuwachen. Auch die junge Braut muss in das Elternhaus zurückkehren und erhält erst am Abend des nächsten Tages Gelegenheit, ihre Sehnsucht zu stillen. Ein mit den Eltern der Braut befreundetes Ehepaar wird gebeten, das Brautgemach und das Brautbett vorzubereiten. Je zahlreicher die Nachkommenschaft dieses Ehepaares ist, desto günstiger sind auch die gleichen "Ernteaussichten" für das Brautpaar. Bei Einbruch der Nacht wird die Braut von älteren Freunden in das Brautgemach geführt, wo sie von dem Gatten empfangen wird; aber damit ist die Stunde ihres Glücks noch immer nicht gekommen, denn die erfahrenen Freunde bleiben noch geraume Zeit bei ihnen, um ihnen gute Lehren mit auf den Weg zu geben. Erst gegen Mitternacht sind sie allein und können sich mit Leidenschaft dem ersten bräutlichen Nasenreiben hingeben. Von bräutlichen Küssen kann bei den Siamesen nicht gesprochen werden, denn ebensowenig wie die Chinesen und Japaner, haben auch die Siamesen den hohen Genuss herauszufinden vermocht, den wir Abendländer beim Küssen eines geliebten Wesens zu empfinden pflegen. Sie finden den Kuss ekelhaft, und an dessen Stelle tritt bei den Siamesen das Aneinanderreiben der Nasen unter gleichzeitigem Lufteinziehen. Vielleicht hängt der Abscheu, den sie vor dem Küssen empfinden, mit dem widerlichen Laster des Betelkauens zusammen, das Mund und Zähne schwarz und den Speichel blutrot färbt. Nach zwei oder drei Tagen bringt der junge Gatte seine Frau zu seinen Eltern, vor denen sie sich ehrfurchtsvoll zu Boden wirft und ihnen sowie den anderen Mitgliedern der Familie allerhand kleine Geschenke giebt, hauptsächlich aus Blumen und Süssigkeiten bestehend. Als Gegengeschenk erhält sie vom Schwiegervater gewöhnlich Schmucksachen, goldene oder silberne Gefässe und anderes. Wieder einige Tage später führt die junge Frau den Gatten zu ihren eigenen Eltern, wo sich der Geschenkeaustausch wiederholt. 

Auch bei der Geburt des ersten Kindes finden grosse Festlichkeiten statt, und die Mutter der jungen Frau übergiebt nun dem Ehepaare die Geldbeträge des Tuhn, das heisst der Aussteuer, die sie bis dahin in Verwahrung gehabt hat. Auch der kleine braune Weltbürger wird mit allerhand Geschenken, Tamkwan genannt, bedacht. Weder bei den Hochzeiten noch bei den Geburten hat die staatliche Autorität irgend etwas zu thun; es giebt keine Standesbeamten noch Regierungsvertreter, doch werden die Neugeborenen in eigene Register eingetragen. 

Bei den ärmeren Volksklassen spielt sich die Hochzeit mit weniger Festgepränge und in kürzerer Zeit, gewöhnlich an einem Tage ab, aber immerhin betrachten es die Siamesen als ungehörig, wenn eine Vermählung ohne irgendwelche Festlichkeit stattfindet, weil eine solche stille Hochzeit auch in den wohlhabenderen Klassen nur mit der zweiten oder dritten Frau gefeiert wird. Die erste, das heisst vollbürtige Frau, Miau-Luang genannt, ist, wie eingangs erwähnt, allein zu einer grossen Hochzeit mit Festgepränge und Schmaus berechtigt. Alle späteren Frauen werden in diesem Lande der Vielweiberei nur dadurch geehelicht, dass der liebesbedürftige Gatte ihren Eltern die von diesen für die Konkubine begehrte Geldsumme bezahlt. 
Die Ehescheidung ist in Siam gesetzlich anerkannt, doch scheinen die Siamesen von derselben viel weniger Gebrauch zu machen als andere Völker.
Quelle:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=siam+w...03&tx=63&ty=71

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, interessante Leseprobe. Danke!

----------

